# Trade a bow for a rifle?



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Anybody looking for a bow? 
I have a '06 model Bow Tech Tribute, Octane Stabilizer, 4 pin sight, drop away rest, brand new Winners choice string and control cables (maybe 30 shots total) brand new Scott release, SKB hard bow case, 3 new Rage 3 blade broad heads, 1/2 dozen or more arrows. Everything that you need, looking to trade for a Remington 700 rifle in .308 or larger claiber prefer a heavy barrel.

any intrest?
would also see outright and will place on the classifieds


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

meant to post in the bowhunting, can a mod please move?


----------

